# Broadband Plan Unlimited...



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

 I want to buy a broadband internet plan (unlimited) though i have tata photon+
 but the tariff is expensive  so wanna switch to other....

 I have opted for Airtel Impatience Plan of Rs1299 per month (2mbps upto 25GB & 256kbps after 25GB) & also Rs 1399 per month(4mbps upto 40GB then 256kbps after 40GB)

 so only rs100 difference....should i go for this 1399plan or do u recommend something else.....

 The purpose of internet will be the purpose of a net geek(movies,games etc)


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you want to go with unlimited download plan, then in my opinion it should truly be unlimited (without that speed drop). I would suggest you to go with BSNL's BB Home UL 750...


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 1, 2011)

i personally download 65GB+(DL only) on the UL750 plan per month
The Airtel one you said has a FUP of 40gb(DL+UL)
so if you use P2P you can download at max 20-30GB without attracting infractions
so i guess the BSNL one looks more attractive to me


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah...moreover 256kbps is not truly a broadband speed...you may feel cheated after a while spending on that speed..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yeah...moreover 256kbps is not truly a broadband speed...you may feel cheated after a while spending on that speed..



thanx, cud u pls give more details on BSNL's BB Home UL 750.....i m avoiding 
it coz i dnt want a telephone.....


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 1, 2011)

if you want to with Airtel also, they will install a device first...there is no choice. I have kept it aside as there is no use for a landline nowadays (generally)...

go to bsnl.co.in...on the right hand side of the page, you will find a link "Broadband Best Plan Selector" below new year greetings from CMD...it shud take you to BB Plan Selector

Here clear/delete values in Monthly Budget and Usage fields...then you will get all the unlimited plans. BSNL has also rolled out FUP plans just like Airtel...but this one in row 3 will give you continuous speed of 512kbps 
You will get download speed of 60kBps with torrents/download manager.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 1, 2011)

BB Home Combo UL 750 is the true UL plan.Also I have 20% off as I have gov. employee scheme 

Have a look

*i52.tinypic.com/2zybw9v.jpg


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 1, 2011)

BSNL Rocks!


----------



## amritpal2489 (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah.. bsnl is the best... i too download more than 150gb using the BSNL 750 plan


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^
wow that's a bit too much!!
theoretically one can DL about 4gb at max per day(speeds of 55KBps)
considering i run my pc uninterrupted for 20 hrs

so it comes to 120gb max DL per month (theoretically)
200gb max usage(ul+dl)
is 150gb inclusive of uploads too?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2011)

does MTNL has same plan like BSNL?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2011)

^ MTNL Unlimited rocks

512Kbps Rs. 599/-
752Kbps Rs. 749/-
1 Mbps  Rs. 999/-


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^ MTNL Unlimited rocks
> 
> 512Kbps Rs. 599/-
> 752Kbps Rs. 749/-
> 1 Mbps  Rs. 999/-



But they charge rental also for the device....


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> But they charge rental also for the device....


hmm? Buy the device then? If you have an ADSL modem, don't buy it from them? Every ISP charges if you take the device on rental.

I have MTNL 1mbps UL. No device rental for me as I have my own Wifi router.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2011)

ico said:


> hmm? Buy the device then? If you have an ADSL modem, don't buy it from them? Every ISP charges if you take the device on rental.
> 
> I have MTNL 1mbps UL. No device rental for me as I have my own Wifi router.



so i will have to buy the telephone + ADSL router.....to get a rental free internet.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 3, 2011)

woww!!! 
752 Kbps for 749/-?
thats quite unbelievable

what's the FUP?


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2011)

There is no FUP for MTNL. *NO FUP FOR MTNL.*



KaranTh85 said:


> so i will have to buy the telephone + ADSL router.....to get a rental free internet.


You have to do that with every ISP.


----------



## Nemes!s (Feb 3, 2011)

but i guess BSNL is not good for online gaming due to its high ping on european servers. gamers mostly prefer Airtel...

couple of days back suddenly i started getting 500 ping on uk servers but now its back to normal to 200 

I don't say airtel is best but this is one big advantage being on airtel for online gaming.


----------

